# Carfellas, a waste of time



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I truly enjoy a wide variety of car show but Carfellas is without a doubt among the worst ever. If you've seen only five minutes I believe you will agree.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't seen this one I do not believe. Worst I have seen recently was that stupid Hard Parts South Bronx, couldn't take all the fake BS after 1 episode. IF it is car related I'll at least watch once.

Edit, just looked it up, are these the two "mob" guys that are running a used car lot? That show lasted 2 eps before i gave up on it. Didn't even know it was still on. 

Of the new ones I don't mind Fast N loud, still haven't decided if the owner is just a complete a hole or not. At least they show him losing money at times, even though they still don't take all costs like commission, time and labor into account.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Haven't seen this one I do not believe. Worst I have seen recently was that stupid Hard Parts South Bronx, couldn't take all the fake BS after 1 episode. IF it is car related I'll at least watch once.
> 
> Edit, just looked it up, are these the two "mob" guys that are running a used car lot? That show lasted 2 eps before i gave up on it. Didn't even know it was still on.
> 
> Of the new ones I don't mind Fast N loud, still haven't decided if the owner is just a complete a hole or not. At least they show him losing money at times, even though they still don't take all costs like commission, time and labor into account.


Yes, two mob guys and a seemingly level headed office guy. None of the car rebuild & resell car shows add it all costs. If they did they most probably would be in the red.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Thought you were referring to the new show '_Counting Cars_'


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Thought you were referring to the new show '_Counting Cars_'


I was thinking the same thing. I can't wait for this show


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I gave Car Fellas a try too, it's not very good. I do like Fast N Loud, it's a fun twist to the normal restoration show. It's neat to see a quick wash and flip and see the full on resto-mod in the same program.

Looking forward to Counting Cars too.

Just like Galaxie6411 mentioned I will pretty much give any car show a chance at least once.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

1953 said:


> I truly enjoy a wide variety of car show but Carfellas is without a doubt among the worst ever. If you've seen only five minutes I believe you will agree.


You peeked my interest, so I DVR 'em today. But you're right. It's a complete waste of time.

Watched the first, '_Paddy Wagon_', gave up in the middle of the second '_Scarlet Mustang_'. Deleted the the remaining without watching.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone remember _King of Cars_ about Towbin Dodge in Las Vegas?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Loved that show, actually was obsessed with their ads last time I was in Vegas, been 10 years ago now. Their cheap infomercial was just hilarious to watch early in the morning and it was cool to see a show about them years later. Tons of over hyped BS but I still liked the Kiiiiiiiiiiing of cars.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Embrace-em boys.
Click and Clack are retiring this year, these jack asses are all we will had. NPR promise to keep rerunning the car talk series. But it does not help the individual in distress.

Doomsday is fast approaching.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So far, *Counting Cars* is not so hot either.

Just saw a pitch for *Texas Car Wars*. Guess that will be the next one I'll try.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> So far, *Counting Cars* is not so hot either.
> 
> Just saw a pitch for *Texas Car Wars*. Guess that will be the next one I'll try.


Oh no!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

1953 said:


> Oh no!


I have taking a liking to *Texas Car Wars*.

The best was when they brought a Mustang wreck and during the rebuild, they found the body VIN been replaced.

They call the cops and they verified the car was stolen and hauled off the shell.

What the cops were going to do with the shell is beyond me. I doubt the insurance company would be smart enough to sell the shell.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I have taking a liking to *Texas Car Wars*.
> 
> The best was when they brought a Mustang wreck and during the rebuild, they found the body VIN been replaced.
> 
> ...


I also have troubles about the sale. Here in Texas one of two things happen. The car is crushed or it's stolen and carried to Mexico ).


----------

